
Spent $200k biohacking- became calmer, thinner, extroverted, healthier, happier - ALee
https://hackernoon.com/im-32-and-spent-200k-on-biohacking-became-calmer-thinner-extroverted-healthier-happier-2a2e846ae113
======
jeffshek
I was pretty impressed by this entire article. The price tag is enormous, and
I can't really imagine that level of money, but being healthier does have its
benefits ...

Some of the supplements choices are a bit on the edgier side, so I'd recommend
looking at places like Reddit and Examine prior to trying them. Speaking from
my prior experience, a stack (nerd term for collection of supplements) that
works anecdotally for one person rarely works for anyone else.

Disclaimer: I also commented this on the HackerNoon article, but I created an
open-source / free project for those interested in tracking supplement and
activities and how they impact sleep and productivity.

[https://betterself.io](https://betterself.io) Examples :
[https://imgur.com/a/jXyhJ](https://imgur.com/a/jXyhJ)

The writer brings up meditation, which is something I observed also from
tracking it - [https://imgur.com/a/l377Y](https://imgur.com/a/l377Y).
Meditation has made one of the biggest impacts on my life, but it took me
forever to sit down and finally make it a habit. I meditate close to an hour
to the start of most days.

